# GFS Pork butt quality?



## countryboy19 (Feb 2, 2010)

I posted this in my wedding reception thread here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=88157 But I thought it may be better asked here because I didn't get much response to the question there.

I will be doing some pork butts (per recommendations in that thread). Gordon's Food Service (a midwest restaurant supplier that is also open to the public) sells a case of 8 fresh pork butts. Bone-in for $1.05/lb, or boneless for $1.25/lb. Has anybody used their butts before? Any word on quality or what to look for?

Here is what the printout on the bone-in says: "fresh, butcher-quality bone-in pork shoulder boston butt, closely trimmed. 1/8" trim. Shoulder/loin separation straight cut beginning at 2nd and 3rd rib. Butt/picnic separation parallel line at outer edge of blade bone to produce tear-drop shaped bone. Exposed 8-10 square inches of false lean. Visible glands removed"

These are a special order item so I can't visually inspect them prior to purchase. I plan to try some out before I smoke the ones for the big day, what should I look for? What makes a quality butt? Does the "cut" sound right from the description?

Would you recommend bone-in or boneless? From my calculations they come out to about the same price/lb of meat.


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 2, 2010)

Let me bump this one. Can anyone help this guy out?


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I see no one has chimed in this one yet, but if it were me and not knowing about this brand, if you could, I would say ask the guys at the restaurant for a few people that they sell to and then ask them what they think of the meat. Thats really the only advice I could give you, hopefully someone will chime in here that has exp in this.


----------



## que-ball (Feb 3, 2010)

I think you've already given yourself the best advice anyone else here could give you, with no first-hand experience with the supplier. That is, buy a few butts from them now to experiment on. Their description sounds good, if it's accurate. 1/8" on the fat cap seems like a close trim. Visible glands removed, so you're not paying for garbage. I would go with the bone-in ones.

My only other suggestion would be to plan for trustworthy assistants (sous chefs) to help on the big day, or hand off the Q-tongs entirely for that day. As the groom you will have enough to do.


----------



## the dude abides (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't know this company.  But they don't raise the hogs do they?  Unless you've heard anything bad about them in the news or if something seems suspicious to you or if they "enhance" the meat, I'd say there's likely nothing wrong with using them.  Chances are good that since you're in the midwest they're using "locally" raised meat.  My vote is to go for it.


----------



## codymcgee (Feb 3, 2010)

GFS has a huge warehouse here in shepherdsville and a store in louisville but i have never tried their meat. so i couldn't tell you. 1.05 a lb sounds like a good enough price to me tho.

unless you can make the drive to value market in Louisville they have some nice butts for .99 cents a lb


----------



## justsmoke2 (Feb 3, 2010)

First of all where did you purchase butts before and was you happy with the quality?  Once a year I do a large smoke with 12 butts and I will ask my local grocery chains and meat markets for prices also.  Being I am ordering a large amount I usually get a good deal.  Plus I know what they order me is what they sell and I have used before.  Now Wal Mart pork butts where I am at I won't use and also Kroger stores.  I have had bad luck with there butts but thats just me.  I would ask GFS if they have anyone local who special orders the butts to see what they think.  
Now myself I like a nice firm butt.  Now the ones I have used from the other 2 stores felt more like chicken breast to me.  I even had a hard time freezeing them so I could grind them so it all ended up in breakfast sausage.
If you do the GFS route I am curious on what you think.


----------

